# Worldmark Deed or Right To Use records?



## Anthony Schmid (Aug 31, 2020)

Is there a county web site or somewhere that we can check to see where the credits are recorded? I understand that Worldmark does not record a deed.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 31, 2020)

There is no recording, per se.  WorldMark is a membership club. Your name is on the contract with them.  When you sell, your name is replaced with the new owner's name. No county recording required.

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 4, 2020)

As Dave describes. Worldmark is a non-profit mutual benefit corporation that essentially holds the property in trust for the members and contracts for the management of the resorts. The corporation has no employees, only contractors and service providers. 

In each county/state that Worldmark has a resort in, a Declaration is filed reflecting the Club's ownership of the property. I dont believe that the credits are recorded at the county level, as that is based on the number of units, and credits assigned.


----------

